# In the Middle of a "Cleanse" for Colonscopy



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, I'll write in detail later, since obviosuly I don't have much time. But I'm in the middle of a cleanse for a colonscopy tomorrow.I know it will sometime be over and done with... but please tell me it ends. I've only had the stuff in me for an hour, and I can't believe how much comes out.Bascially, it is letting everything that is in my system out, right? So there is only so much that can come out, right? It will end at sometime, and I will be able to go to sleep tonight, right?


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a few minutes again, and have a few questions.Now, when they say you're stool will be "clear yellow or green".... do they mean that it's almost like your urinating looking? I am planning on taking the second does of that drink stuff.... but I hate the idea of going endlessly. Like I asked in the first post, when it's all out, nothing more can come right? Is that how you know your "cleaned out"? Nothing coming out?


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Me again.Okay, now I'm 1 1/2 hours into cleanse, and it is a clear yellow. Does that mean that I may not be in the bathroom all evening? Do I need to take the 2nd dose, if it's already clear yellow? I am planning on taking the pills, and probably the 2nd dose, but I'd rather not drink it if I don't have to.


----------



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

I hope you are doing okay...I feel bad I didn't see these messages sooner. I'm not sure what the yellow/green means...when I went through my prep everything was green, I never stopped going to the bathroom. I was afraid I would not have ran clear and was going to be turned away at my appointment, but my doctor said my prep was excellent. I don't know how I went to the bathroom so long as I ate lightly a few days beforehand and had nothing but a little bit of Lime Jello during prep day...you would think that there wouldn't be much, but I was up all night. I really hope you were able to go to sleep and get rest. I hope your procedure goes well!


----------

